# How important is the inside height of the loft?



## churl82 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am getting ready to begin building my first loft. I've decided to start with 4x3 for now. My dilemma is trying to figure out how important the inside height of the loft. I am trying to decide between 2 1/2 ft., 3 ft., and 3 1/2 ft. I plan on keeping 6 birds for now. Thank you very much.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

churl82-The height you choose is up to you. Will you be able to clean all the way to the rear? Will you be able to reach and handle the birds with no problem? I personally like a loft where I can walk in and stand up in. But again this is your choice. You say only 6 birds for now but they start mating and make nests on the floor if they have to. 6 turns to 12 and so on. What kind of pigeons will you be keeping? All the best to you and the consruction of your new loft.-Nick..


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

The height of the loft matters, a lot of fanciers recommend not to pass over a foot, that way the birds can't fly over your head and this also help to catch them and sorta tame the birds, because they're not able to avoid you.


----------



## churl82 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you very much to you Greek Boy and soymi69. I will be rethinking my ideas to incorporate the important factors you both presented. Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

6ft or depending how tall you are...as said.. catching birds is a chore if they can just pass over your head..and you go back and forth..and back and forth..lol.. I know because Im short..lol..


----------

